# Vegetarian Piranhas (aka silver dollars)



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We picked up six 1" juvenile silver dollars and added them to the community planted 30g as a temporary grow-out tank. I looked last night, and the plants appear distinctly battered after only 2 days, and the floating hornwort was nearly gone! I guess I could put them by themselves in the 22g long tank with just the hornwort to amuse them...the only fish that seem able to eat that stuff faster than it grows are the fancy goldfish.

They'll eventually go into the 180g cichlid tank with the oscars when they're large enough to not get eaten in a single gulp, but how fast do they grow, and can I expect my plants to all disappear? 

If it helps, some are sort of spotted looking and some are plain. They're getting NLS community pellets, Ken's fish food spirulina flakes, and some fresh veggies.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They will destroy all your plants, even Anubias and Java Fern. It was one of the reasons why I got rid of my 6" ones in my 125 gallon. Other than that, they are great fish.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, they can destroy anything they like in the 180g, as it won't be planted. I've been thinking about maybe putting in silk plants for the look of it and for something the oscars can't destroy.

I'm thinking the SDs might end up banished to the 22g while they grow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

My SD even tried to eat my plastic plants. Yeah, in your 180 they will be fine. They grow reasonably fast when fed well and kept in clean water. Mine (plain SD's) went from 1.5" to 6" in about a year. The biggest was almost 7" in diameter.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

OK, I give up. They even ate the java moss, which most fish won't touch. Tank is now bare, all remaining plants have been either eaten or removed to safety in the next door tank.  And I swear the SDs are hanging out at the end of their tank and licking their little chops as they look at the planted tank next door!!!!

Anyone have a good source for nice looking silk plants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried feeding them lettuce and fresh greens to try and save your plants?


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm curious, do they even eat cryptocoryne (water trumpet)? Apparently goldfish can't stand it, so there might actually be something about the taste... If you want to see if they eat duckweed, you're welcome to the entirety of my collection!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fuzzysocks said:


> I'm curious, do they even eat cryptocoryne (water trumpet)? Apparently goldfish can't stand it, so there might actually be something about the taste... If you want to see if they eat duckweed, you're welcome to the entirety of my collection!


They'll eat duckweed, crypts, even Anubias and Java Fern. In my experience, there's nothing they won't eat if it's green. I originally got mine to deal with duckweed.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

These things are like finned starving hyenas. They eat anything green and leave no survivors behind. They get spinach or leafy stuff in a clip, or cucumber or tomato. It lasts maybe 15 minutes.

I feed all my fish fresh greens and veggies, and trust me, it has not slowed these guys down at all. I do feed them duckweed from the shrimp tank (the goldfish get it as well) just to get rid of it - they love it so much that it has no chance to grow. If you want to get rid of your duckweed, well, I have just the solution...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get them? They are cute....I have some. They are starting to show their red fins.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275134,-122.835566


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We got them at PetSmart in North Van. I usually stay away from the big box stores, but really wanted these guys. I noticed this morning that one of them is showing the red fins as well!


----------

